# energy efficient light bulb still produce yellow light?



## picard (Apr 15, 2006)

Why do those energy efficient phillip cathode light buld produce yellowish light? I thought it suppose to have real white light. I just bought them from home depot today. Each bulb uses 15watt instead of conventional 60wattb regular halogen bulb.


----------



## chevrofreak (Apr 16, 2006)

If it says soft white on the package its going to be yellow.

I think you just made an assumption.


----------



## s0crates82 (Apr 17, 2006)

the most efficient lights that exist make low CRI yellow light.

low-pressure sodium!


----------



## winny (Apr 23, 2006)

picard,

Most energy saving lamps such as integrated florescent lamps comes /827 color code, meaning they produce 2700 K light. If you are an average consumer, that's white but as you are complaining about it, you obviously aren't (way to go!). You can make a florescent lamp just as efficient or even more efficient but with high color temperature by changing the phosphor-mix in the tube. 
As you probably live in the US, you are able to find integrated florescent lamps with higher color temperature (whereas you are not here in Europe) but Home Depot might not be the place for it.
I prefer lamps in the 3600-4200 K region. 
Try to look for "cool white", /840, /842 or even /942 on the package next time and you should end up with a whiter lamp. Good luck!


----------



## picard (Apr 23, 2006)

how would I know if the integrated fluorescent light produce higher temp? The retail box of product doesn't state it. I don't know any other large big box retailer who would sale true white light.


----------



## Haz (Apr 23, 2006)

I find it is actually good to have a a tinge of yellow in the light bulb, with the warmer whites. It allows for better colour rendition in the home, secondly the light feels more comfortable on the eye.


----------



## winny (Apr 24, 2006)

picard,

The more expensive ones usually states this. But I would agree with you that most don't because your average consumer does not care and wouldn't notice the difference.


Haz,

That's very individual. If you don't have a lot of wood and warm colors in your home, there is little need for low color temperature. If you have a lot of gray and "artificial" colors as you often do in public buildings and professional offices and such, things will look very dull with low color temperature.


----------



## brickbat (Apr 25, 2006)

picard said:


> how would I know if the integrated fluorescent light produce higher temp? The retail box of product doesn't state it.



If you're in the USA, CFLs are warm color (2700K or 3000K) unless marked otherwise. This is an EPA 'energy star' requirement. Lamps that operate at higher color temps must be labeled as Daylight or something like that.


----------

